# Two Fish Dead, One Struggling



## MiniDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Went to bed last night and all was well. Woke up this morning and BOTH of my water filters had stopped working. All the fish were at the top upside down gasping for air. No circuit breakers in the house were blown, and everything was plugged in fine, but I had to unplug and replugin both of the filters to get them started again. I do not know why they stopped pumping.

I have been doing weekly water changes and have been careful not to overfeed them.

I got the filters back up and running, and I did a water change, and all but one fish seem better now. Is there anything else I can do for the one struggling?

What can I do in the future to prevent this from happening? Are there any alarms that I can buy that will alert me for temperature/oxygen level/etc?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

What kind of filters? What kind of fish? What did you do to get the filters running again?


----------



## BCRXcel (Feb 18, 2009)

MiniDevil said:


> Went to bed last night and all was well. Woke up this morning and BOTH of my water filters had stopped working. All the fish were at the top upside down gasping for air. No circuit breakers in the house were blown, and everything was plugged in fine, but I had to unplug and replugin both of the filters to get them started again. I do not know why they stopped pumping.
> 
> I have been doing weekly water changes and have been careful not to overfeed them.
> 
> ...


Tough call because you can't really be there all the time to watch your tank, just sounds like there was no water movement and the o2 levels dropped; maybe you can buy an aeration device? I have a filter and an aeration device and my water is consistently moving, even if my filter goes out I have the aeration to keep the water circulating.


----------



## MiniDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

I have two ovation 1000 sumbersible filters on a 75 gallon tank. The idea was redundancy and good aeration. No power went out so the reason behind both failures is unknown


----------

